# Caddy Rear Disk conversion



## zooom (Aug 26, 2004)

83 Caddy (Rabbit Pick-Up)....looking to put disk brakes on the back...I know I have to change the stub axles and all that stuff....but here is my problem that I haven't got figured out yet....the cables...the origional ones for the drums are 1968mm long each per spec and I 'think' the connection to the drum versus the caliper is different...any idea where I can get those cables since I am pretty sure they have to be longer and be a lil different to connect?....as an FYI...I am getting the stubs and calipers from a donor 94 Passat since I am pretty sure almost all the stubs for disk up to about 98/99(MK4 & B5) are the same.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Caddy Rear Disk conversion (zooom)*

You will have two issues with rear discs on a Caddy. 
The first is the parking brake cables. You need something that's like the 16V Scirocco parking brake cable, but longer. I'm not sure i there's a standard application that fits. I've seen jman offering cables for rear discs on a caddy here. You might try to IM him.
The second issue is proportioning. What front brakes do you plan to run? And what do you plan to do for proportioning? Some of the caddies used a load sensing regulator similar to the one used on the A1 Jettas. When I do rear discs on an A1 Jetta, I usually fabricate a bracket and install the A2 disc brake load sensing regulator and eliminate all the A1 valves and inline devices. It's not terribly difficult to do, and you can get it set up for good brake balance that matches the car. The load sensing regulator setup is very adjustable and can be tuned to match almost any vehicle. If you can do that on a Caddy, I'd recommend that. 
The 16V Scirocco proportioning valves are fixed valves that work well if your car has 10.1" front brakes, the 8.9" rear drums and the weight distribution matches a 16V Scirocco. To the extent that you Caddy isn't even close to that, the brake balance with 16V Scirocco prop valves won't be right either. With a Caddy, you probably have less weight bias to the rear (as a percentage of the total weight), so you're very likely to have a rearward bias problem with the 16V Scirocco prop valves. That can be very dangerous.


----------



## zooom (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Caddy Rear Disk conversion (Racer_X)*

I was thinking of running stock Golf/GTI MK2 style vented rotors & calipers....I want to more or less if mostly possible keep anything I put on this truck OEM regardless of what year,make,model I am aiming at to get the parts from....I was going to run the Booster and Master Cylinder off of the same platform as well...proportioning valves I knew I would have to run into that problem as well..and I wasn't sure if I'd have to use a MK2 prop valve or a MK3 due to the amount of pressure the newer calipers would require as apposed to the drums that the stock set-up is prepared to deliver...specially since I was looking at using B3/B4 Passat rear calipers since they are virtually the same as MK3 rear calipers.....as far as the cables though...I know they would have to be longer...and I couldn't find this dude you suggested on the cables....can you help me further?....or anyone?


----------



## zooom (Aug 26, 2004)

got in touch with jman who is da man!....hopefully soon I'll be taking everything apart and going to town on the Caddy!


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Caddy Rear Disk conversion (zooom)*

Your Caddy already has the bigger Audi drums. 200mm as opposed to the regular VW Drum which is 180mm. Rear disks on a Caddy are not a braking upgrade unless you are just doing it for looks.


----------



## zooom (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Caddy Rear Disk conversion (gcarson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gcarson* »_Your Caddy already has the bigger Audi drums. 200mm as opposed to the regular VW Drum which is 180mm. Rear disks on a Caddy are not a braking upgrade unless you are just doing it for looks. 

what are the 2 uses of the rear brake...proportioning of the load in the rear in stopping situations and for holding a vehicle in place when parking....as far as the former....it is a negligable point due to both being rather close to equal though the disks are easier to maintain...when it comes to parking though...disks are much more reliable and less prone to failure or need of adjustment for parking brake....also...in extreme circumstances it is easier to whip the rear end around for a turn in the snow with disk as apposed to drum...so for me...it is a maintenance issue and reliability issue not a cosmetic issue!....also....how much did you pay for your last set of drums,shoes,and hardware versus your last set of rear rotors and pads?.....


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Caddy Rear Disk conversion (zooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zooom* »_...disks are much more reliable and less prone to failure or need of adjustment for parking brake....

ease of maintenance sure disks are less work. The disk e-brake better than the drum for parking. Not any disk setup I have ever seen, even some of the high end german setups have a rear disk but use a drum and shoe setup for the e-brake.

_Quote, originally posted by *zooom* »_....how much did you pay for your last set of drums,shoes,and hardware versus your last set of rear rotors and pads?.....

The cost of rear drums and shoes to rear disks and pads are almost identical, so another non issue. Check germanautoparts or taylorautomotive if you don't believe me. But do whatever you like its your truck not mine, just offered my opinion, relax.


----------

